# WOL sis900 working and not working

## ESSO

I read a lot about WOL trying to get it to work.  Now I got it functioning through emerging git-sources and compiling this kernel. I cannot get it working on a gentoo-sources kernel.

The NIC is onboard SIS900 on AMD64 mainboard. 

By putting the option enable_wol=1 in /etc/modules.autoload.dkernel2.6 it works fine.

So what s wrong ?

I cannot load the vmnet module for vmware when running the new kernel (git-sources) Booting the old kernel I can use vmware but not WOL and vice-versa.

Now my question is, i there a solution thinkable where both will work ?

Any help is app.

TIA

ESSO (not shell)

----------

## ESSO

No one came up with a solution. So I figured it out meself.

Howto get WOL (wake on lan) working for SiS900 onboard nic.

Only tested on 2-6-14-Gentoo-r5 and 2-6-15-1 from kernel.org.

Did this on a clean source.

Get these two files out of the git-sources sis900.c and sis900.h

Copy sis900.c and sis900.h to /usr/src/linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r5/drivers/net

for the gentoo source.

or to /usr/src/linux-2.6.15.1/drivers/net

for the standard kernel from www.kernel.org

Overwrite the existing files. (Back them up if you want).

Configure the kernel (make menuconfig).

Choose M for the SiS900 module.

Then the usual make && make modules_install.

copy the new kernel and edit the bootloader

Now you should be able to see and set the WOL setting with ethtool.

/usr/sbin/ethtool eth0

Should say this:

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 1

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

  !!      Supports Wake-on: pg

  !!      Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x000000c5 (197)

        Link detected: yes

So after this you can use:

/usr/sbin/ethtool -s eth0 wol pg

again /usr/sbin/ethtool eth0

you should see this change:

Supports Wake-on: pg

         Wake-on: pg

Wake-on: d  means its off

Wake-on: pg means its on

----------

## Rony

Or you may get the patch from here, I applied it on gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r5 and I have WOL now.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## xxmel0nxx

Kernel 2.6.16-gentoo suport the SIS900 wol feature.

----------

